# Beautiful, exhausted, banded pigeon in N. Florida



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, everyone,

I live in St. Augustine, FL. This morning when I took my dog out for a walk I found a beautiful white pigeon with a "Foys" band on her leg. She's clearly exhausted, half-starved (I could feel her breast-bone), and dehydrated. I've also been suspecting that someone around here has been poisoning birds, as all the ringnecks, etc. around here suddenly disappeared about a month ago. Her droppings are very watery and bright green. It was pretty easy to pick her up; she tried to "run" a little but kept falling down. She's clearly too sick/exhausted to fly.

I've taken in many pigeons (I still have Cleo, the paralyzed pigeon I found 11 years ago in N.J.), and I'm usually pretty good at nursing them back to health (or at least keeping them safe and comfortable until they pass on, if it's too late). But this is my first banded pigeon, and, again, she may have been poisoned.

Right now I have her in a box. I was able to get her to drink a little water with a little sugar in it, and I put seed in the box in case she's able to eat.

Any other suggestions? I called Foys (in Pennsylvania), but they wanted her band number and I don't want to bother her just yet to get it--she's in terrible shape, and I know how it feels to be moved around when you're sick!

Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

OK--I found out who the bird's owner is, and looked him up online. He raises and races pigeons, probably about 40 miles from here. To be perfectly honest, I'm not crazy about the idea of sending her back if she's just going to get sent out in dangerous conditions again (if she survives this time). It looks as if he takes pretty good care of his birds, but if one of them ended up in this condition after being sent out... If I hadn't found her, she would have died a horrible death in a parking-lot (and she still might not make it).

I'd like to know others' thoughts on this.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Did the owner tell you to do that? If the bird is in bad shape it is in no condition to be sent out to fly home. Also, it may get lost again.

You did not mention specifics as to what condition the bird is in. Please follow these steps first to save its life: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html *


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for responding. I haven't contacted the owner. My point in my second post was that I'm not really sure I WANT to call him, and have the bird picked up just to be sent out into dangerous situations again. A couple of months ago I found the remains of two white doves, in separate places where they shouldn't have been. I'm assuming that they were either part of a "dove release" or racers. Frankly, as someone who LOVES doves and pigeons, I'm really not a big fan of their being used (and put in danger) by people for fun and/or profit. I know that there are some people on this board who race or release; I'm not trying to offend anyone, but that's how I feel--especially after coming across the results too many times.

The one I found today was banded in 2013, so she's quite young. She's in a cage in a warm room, and she was happy to have a few gulps of sugar-water that I offered her (I also just found some Electrolyt in my fridge, so I'll give her some of that next). I've put seed in with her, but so far I don't think she's touched it. She just stands (a little wobbly) and sleeps a lot. One of her wings is drooping a little bit, but I'm not sure if it's injured.

Her droppings are neon green, and runny, but with some solid dark matter mixed in. I have some Appertex here (found that in the fridge too!), but it's pretty old, and she's so weak I'm afraid that she'll choke on it if I try to give it to her.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

P.S. Just to be clear, there's NO WAY I'm going to just release her and "hope for the best," even if she does get much better. It's just too dangerous out there.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I would contact the owner and advise him the condition of the bird and should he state to "just turn it loose", then yes I would keep her. But if they make arrangements to pick up the bird or send you a box and fee to have it shipped back to him, then that's the ethical thing to do. RETURN IT.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

nancyandcleo said:


> Her droppings are very watery and bright green. It was pretty easy to pick her up; she tried to "run" a little but kept falling down. She's clearly too sick/exhausted to fly.
> Nancy


Bright green and watery dropping? Please keep her away from your other pigeons and isolate till you can rule out any contagious disease!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it a dark very green dropping? Because that would be from starvation. She needs to be warmed and re-hydrated before you feed her. But yes, keep her separate from any others you have, as that is what should be done with any new bird until you are sure it is healthy.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't see anything ethical in returning a creature to someone who will just send her out into danger again. This should not have happened. This afternoon she died a horrible death--she was rolling on the floor with her head twisting around, and there was nothing I could do to help her. I don't know if she was poisoned or not. Either way, sending a young bird, less than a year old, out to "race" in Florida in unjustifiable in my eyes. I'm so angry right now I don't know what to do with myself. This should not have happened, and it was preventable. I guess I just don't understand what people consider "hobbies" and "sports."

I called the owner, and he said that it was too bad, and then said, "That's OK--I've got lots of other birds." I don't think it's "OK."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry you lost her. And I can understand how you feel. I have a loft of rescue pigeons, and I have gotten them when they are lost and starving on the streets also. I don't see something as a sport that uses other animals either. Thank you for trying for this bird, I only wish you had found her sooner. She could have just gone too long without food and water. When they are lost, they really don't have any idea of what to do or how to make it in the wild. It's very sad. I'm glad there are people like you who do care and will try for them. Thank you.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

I keep thinking about the "ethical" thing. Here's how I see it--if I found a young child who had been injured because his parents thought it was OK to let him wander the streets alone, I wouldn't be too likely to send him back to the parents (no matter how much they claimed to "care about" him). I'd contact Child Protective Services.

This is the third bird I've come across in the last two or three months who died a horrible (in this case horrible AND slow) death after being used to "celebrate" a wedding, or to race. (Here's the blog post I wrote about the other two:
http://holdingbreathmemoir.wordpress.com/2013/07/28/o-t-releasing-doves-to-die/)

To try to convince of the "ethics" of any of it would be impossible. I would have had no qualms whatsoever about keeping that beautiful little pigeon, if she'd been lucky enough to live.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, Jay. I really appreciate that. She was incredibly skinny and light, and SO thirsty. Whatever killed her took a very long time. I'm going to have a lot of trouble sleeping tonight. Apparently her "owner" won't.



Jay3 said:


> I'm really sorry you lost her. And I can understand how you feel. I have a loft of rescue pigeons, and I have gotten them when they are lost and starving on the streets also. I don't see something as a sport that uses other animals either. Thank you for trying for this bird, I only wish you had found her sooner. She could have just gone too long without food and water. When they are lost, they really don't have any idea of what to do or how to make it in the wild. It's very sad. I'm glad there are people like you who do care and will try for them. Thank you.


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

*I agree*

I know the majority of racing pigeon owners take good care of their lofts and their birds. Also even though they will not admit it there are alot that look upon their birds as inanimate objects and not the highly intelligent loving creatures they really are. I wish all competitors would take a moment and really look at the birds that they are releasing hundreds of miles from the safety of the only home they have ever known. Whether its for an actual cash purse or just bragging rights among hobbyists can you really honestly say that what you are doing does not have more than a touch of animal cruelty.Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and this is mine. It was not my intent to offend anyone just an attempt to perhaps make them take another look at their hobby


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

tboy said:


> I know the majority of racing pigeon owners take good care of their lofts and their birds. Also even though they will not admit it there are alot that look upon their birds as inanimate objects and not the highly intelligent loving creatures they really are. I wish all competitors would take a moment and really look at the birds that they are releasing hundreds of miles from the safety of the only home they have ever known. Whether its for an actual cash purse or just bragging rights among hobbyists can you really honestly say that what you are doing does not have more than a touch of animal cruelty.Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and this is mine. It was not my intent to offend anyone just an attempt to perhaps make them take another look at their hobby


Yes. Thank you. And they are SO intelligent and loving (intelligent enough to be scared out of their wits when they know they're in danger and can't find a place to be safe). And clearly this isn't a "one-time" occurrence by any means. Just look at all the posts here on this one board about people finding sick, lost, and/or injured racing pigeons or "released" pigeons. That's obviously just a small fraction of the ones who go missing.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a little late now (I had trouble trying to upload this yesterday), but here's a picture of the beautiful little girl (boy?--the owner didn't know which bird it was...he said he'd lost SIX recently, but assured me that they'd "all come straggling back"). At first I was actually optimistic enough to be afraid that she'd perk up enough to fly, so I had her in a cage so that my dog wouldn't get her. I should have kept her in a box, as it would have been more comfortable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh.........................the poor little thing. Pretty bird. Such a waste. Thanks again.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah--one of the prettiest I've seen, with gray eyes. Thank YOU.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

One other question--it's too late for this little pigeon now, but, as I mentioned when I first posted, I've had a nagging, sickening suspicion that someone may be poisoning the birds around the condo complex where I live. There used to be so many beautiful birds of all kinds around (the ringnecks and I had become particularly good friends  ), and suddenly, a little over a month ago, they all just seemed to disappear (one of the ringnecks was found dead by my neighbor on her balcony, but I haven't seen any other dead ones). I've asked the people who work for the condo, but they claim that they didn't do it. I'm inclined to believe them; if it really happened, I'd suspect that it was one of the condo owners--not liking the bird droppings on his or her balcony, perhaps--doing it. Or maybe I'm just being paranoid (but where are the birds?!!!).

In the photo I posted of the pigeon I found, you can sort of see her business on the floor behind her. It was bright green (almost the same color as her band), and runny, with a small amount of dark solid stuff in it. When she died, she was flapping around in apparent agony, with her head twisting around. She was looking at me as it happened, as if I might be able to help...I desperately wanted to.

Sorry for the long post, but I was wondering if it sounds like poisoning to anyone who knows. She was definitely half-starved (or more), but I wonder if she stopped to try to eat something and that something turned out to be poisoned. I was going to take her in for an autopsy, but I just couldn't get myself to keep her body in the refrigerator overnight, as a vet said I'd have to do...

Thanks! I hope I'm just paranoid...


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Nancy,
Just wanted to add my voice to the sentiment. I totally agree about the whole unethical racing for greed and profit. I am with you on that one - completely. But as we know, there are all kinds of humans in this world. Some good, some... well broken in certain places. (or _should_ be!)

Anyway, I'm sorry about the suspected poisoning - it comes back to the terrible humans again. Perhaps if this source of negativity is eliminated (evil humans), the world will be a better place. Then again, when there's no evil, there would be no compassion. Sigh.

Anyway, sorry I'm ranting. I wish there is a Dexter for animal advocates. He'll help with this poisoning problem.

Thank you for being such a caring person. At least we know there is one candle burning in that condo of darkness. Do keep a lookout for pigeons in need! Let us know if you need help.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Hi Nancy,
> Just wanted to add my voice to the sentiment. I totally agree about the whole unethical racing for greed and profit. I am with you on that one - completely. But as we know, there are all kinds of humans in this world. Some good, some... well broken in certain places. (or _should_ be!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry about the suspected poisoning - it comes back to the terrible humans again. Perhaps if this source of negativity is eliminated (evil humans), the world will be a better place. Then again, when there's no evil, there would be no compassion. Sigh.
> ...


Thank you so much! I try really hard to avoid getting angry, but in this case I just kind of lost it. It was kind of love at first sight with this bird (or maybe it is with all birds  ). And I try not to think in terms of "evil" (although sometimes it's hard to avoid)--maybe more just ignorance (or, as you say, "brokenness"). I'm surely no saint, but as for putting innocent creatures in danger, or hurting or killing them for "sport" or for profit, I just could not POSSIBLY do it, and it's so hard for me to understand anyone who could. But that "compassion" thing has to work all around, I guess, for it to work at all--difficult as it may be sometimes. Sometimes it's just a matter of getting people to really think about what they're doing.

Anyway, thanks again for the very thoughtful comment. I hope not to find any more sick or injured birds, but I just seem to have a way of being where they'll be!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

nancyandcleo said:


> Thank you so much! I try really hard to avoid getting angry, but in this case I just kind of lost it. It was kind of love at first sight with this bird (or maybe it is with all birds  ). And I try not to think in terms of "evil" (although sometimes it's hard to avoid)--maybe more just ignorance (or, as you say, "brokenness"). I'm surely no saint, but as for putting innocent creatures in danger, or hurting or killing them for "sport" or for profit, I just could not POSSIBLY do it, and it's so hard for me to understand anyone who could. But that "compassion" thing has to work all around, I guess, for it to work at all--difficult as it may be sometimes. *Sometimes it's just a matter of getting people to really think about what they're doing.*
> First, you would have to get them to THINK.
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the very thoughtful comment. I hope not to find any more sick or injured birds, but I just seem to have a way of being where they'll be!


..................................................................................................


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

_First, you would have to get them to THINK._

Well, yes--there is that. 

I wrote another blog post yesterday (kind of a follow-up to the one I posted in July about "dove" release) about the little white pigeon. Writing about it is really pretty much the only way I have to try to "make people think." Maybe if some of these pigeon "professionals" (or people who are thinking about becoming or hiring one) come across it, they will. Hope so, anyway. (I'm sorry if it offends anyone--again, that is not my intention. I'm just saying what I believe very strongly--particularly after what's happened. And I didn't come to this site with an agenda, either. It all just happened, and reminded me. Maybe that's why I came across the three white doves/pigeons in such a short period of time; I don't believe much in coincidences.  )

Here's the post, in case anyone's interested:
http://holdingbreathmemoir.wordpress.com/2013/09/28/another-o-t-bird-post/


----------

